# Cleaning the inside of a double-pane window



## Smac (Jun 6, 2010)

Our home was built in the mid-70s. When we had it pressure washed three large windows that apparently were not caulked well allowed water to seep into the inside of the windows and they had had nasty streaks since. How can I take these window apart to get inside t clean them. I'm sick of looking through streaked window.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Double paned windows are assembled, not meant to be taken apart
There are ways of drilling out the glass & "cleaning" with mixed results
Search for defogging, one thread :

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/defogging-double-pane-windows-gimmick-3301/


----------



## biz123 (Jun 7, 2010)

If I were you, I'd get new windows. Windows like that are not meant to be de-assembled and cleaned.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Yah, me too. I would be tired of a window like this


----------

